# Kelley Bee Ordering



## SwedeBee1970 (Oct 26, 2008)

Yesterday I had placed my order with Kelley Bees. Investing in my 3rd hive for next Spring, I noticed that ordering online wasn't as easy as Brushy Mtn. Bee Farms checkout. Kelley's wanted $45.00 for shipping an $89 dollar order ! What !? After pricing out from BMBF, they wanted 20 bucks for roughly the same thing. I ordered two brood boxes, one outer cover, a screened bottom base with sliding plastic protector and some goatskin gloves. Hmmmm.....Something doesn't sound right. I had to call Kelleys to inquire about this. They said their shipping calculator had the hiccups and was charging more than double what it should. Comparing apples to apples, Kelleys always gives more in their products except website picture quality, which I have to refocus a thousand times to see. Better off closing my eyes to imagine them. For instance, the brood boxes come with nails & metal hanger rails to support the frames whereas BMBF came bare bones for about .55 cents less per. I'll have to contact them to help resolve this issue. Finding things on their site is sometimes difficult too. Anyone else have these issues ?


----------



## honeyman46408 (Feb 14, 2003)

> the brood boxes come with nails & metal hanger rails to support the frames whereas BMBF


Loose the metal hanger rails it is a place for SHBs to hide,


----------



## SwedeBee1970 (Oct 26, 2008)

Hmmm...

I could seal the seams with clear caulk. Don't the bees propolis the insides anyhow ?


----------



## honeyman46408 (Feb 14, 2003)

> I could seal the seams with clear caulk.


Yes if you want to do that much work me I B lazy :banana:


----------



## Dave W (Aug 3, 2002)

Everyone has a "best" idea about how to keep bees, yours may work best for you , BUT . . .

If you have good stong hives that come through winter, spring and summer are idea times to create new hives (splits) from your EXISTING colonies (no need for package bees). Your "LOCAL" bees can provide many advantages (and are a whole lot cheaper  ).

Splitting is also a very common and effective (but not often discussed) way of controlling Varroa mites.

Why are you ordering package bees?


----------



## ArtD (Oct 21, 2009)

I ordered a hundred frames from Kelley and the shipping calculator said shipping per 50 box was about $15 and when I added a second box the calculator said $63 for shipping. I ordered the 2 boxes separately. I got a call from them and they said the calculator didn't work and to ship them together was about $26. I will just order by phone when I use Kelley from now on.


----------



## SwedeBee1970 (Oct 26, 2008)

I've notified Kelley Bees about the discrepancies, website issues and the lot. Anymore I just call them. Something about a feminine voice that calms me like smoking the hives does the bees.


I order Russian package bees because I don't have the resources (medications, mite controls, etc.) for the Italian counterparts and their issues with CCD and friendliness. Besides, I feel the need to stick with my Russian blood line. Having been my first year, there isn't adequate supply of full brood frames to make Nucs & order queens. I took NO honey from either one of them this year. My intentions are for pollination purposes and my 3 small orchards. Honey is just a bonus that can wait until next year.


----------



## StevenG (Mar 27, 2009)

Kelley's new paper catalogue is due out the first or second week in January. I have (graciously and kindly) complained to them about both the paper catalogue and their web site. They know there are problems, and are working to fix them. We'll see. But I prefer to call them to place the order anyway. Usually I call in the am and my order is shipped in the afternoon. Talk about service! 

Of course, I really like it when I get all the catalogues in early January... gives me something to drool over during the remaining football games! :applause:


----------



## beemandan (Dec 5, 2005)

SwedeBee1970 said:


> I order Russian package bees


Kelley gets (or used to) their bees from Hardeman's in Mt Vernon, GA. If you get your Russian packages from Kelley, they're actually 'hybrids'. Hardeman grafts from Russian breeder queens but the new queens open mate in yards that have been Italian for years. If you are depending on the Russian genes for mite control. you will probably be well advised to run mite counts each season. You may or may not have the traits you want.


----------



## SwedeBee1970 (Oct 26, 2008)

So far there is no evidence of mites. Probably too early to tell. This strain is claimed to have dealt with heavy loads of Varroa & tracheal mites. We'll see then.


As far as a Catalog, I can't say I've received any yet, however just purchased a few hundred dollars worth in the past year. I'd be upset if they Scrooged out this year and sent nothing.


----------



## BeeOld (Apr 7, 2009)

I was at Kelley's yesterday and they mentioned they would have a new catalog coming soon. I don't think they have mailed anything as yet.


----------



## Dave W (Aug 3, 2002)

>I order Russian package bees because I don't have the resources (medications, mite controls, etc.) for the Italian counterparts and their issues with CCD and friendliness . . . 
Are your Russians mite free? Do Russian bees have CCD? Are Russians more friendly than Italians?

>I feel the need to stick with my Russian blood line . . .
Could you make up splits using your bees and simply purchase Russian Queens locally?


>Having been my first year, there isn't adequate supply of full brood frames to make Nucs & order queens.
Maybe not the first year, but what about next year? Dont Russians build up to splittin' size 

>I took NO honey from either one of them this year . . .
Thats almost aways best, dont you think?

>My intentions are for pollination purposes and my 3 small orchards . . .
Do Russians build up soon enough for (fruit tree?) "orchards"?

Honey is just a bonus that can wait until next year . . .
Second year hives often produce lots of honey (and LOTS of Varroa too  )


----------



## SwedeBee1970 (Oct 26, 2008)

The hammer hits the anvil ! .......And the Anvil strikes Back !

My Russians are mite free this year at least. Much less susceptible to CCD because of RNA & Varroa mite resistance. The book says Yes to "Friendlier" and so do I and other beeks. Great for beginners.

Haven't found any Local Russian Honey Bees, just Italians & hybrids.

Will they build up to "Splitting" size ? I hope so ! Then I can experiment with nucs and spend all kinds of $$ buying Kelley products.

I'm not in it for the "Honey", at least the neighbors aren't call-collecting yet.

I got a feeling my trees know when there are adequate pollinators around. The trees are all dwarf and some are almost full size. Even with a harsh winter last year, things mysteriously started flowering when I got my bees.... The nut trees have quite a ways to go, however, now I got two Hall's Hardy Almond trees that are fruiting size. Just planted over 100 Siberian Squill bulbs before the winter bite came. I can't wait to see that steel blue pollen on their legs.

Why second year produces the most mites ? I've seen some wax moths and some larva on the screened bottom plastic slide, but no mites yet.


----------



## Dave W (Aug 3, 2002)

>And the Anvil strikes Back . . .
Good Job!

Your friend, Dave 

PS - You may want to "re-think"  the following:
>I got a feeling my trees know when there are adequate pollinators around . . .
>things mysteriously started flowering when I got my bees . . .


----------



## SwedeBee1970 (Oct 26, 2008)

No sense beating a dead horse.


----------



## Dave W (Aug 3, 2002)

I will add "Why second year produces the most mites", if you like


----------



## SwedeBee1970 (Oct 26, 2008)

Fire away !


----------



## Dave W (Aug 3, 2002)

It is "common knowledge" that mites become more of a problem the second year (second summer after package installation). Usually (there are exceptions), mites are not a problem during first summer. They are present in the hive, but "usually" do not cause a noticable problem. But, be ready the second summer!


----------



## honeyman46408 (Feb 14, 2003)

t:Re: Kelley Bee Ordering
This thread has taken a left turn somewhere  now just which way did that rabbit go :s


----------



## SwedeBee1970 (Oct 26, 2008)

Back on the subject, has anyone ordered bee packages from Kelleys ?


----------



## Barry Tolson (May 26, 2004)

I've found their website generally difficult to use...so anymore I just call. Much easier and faster. Nice folks...good service. I'm a low-tech kind of guy anyway, so I'd really rather just call or fill out a paper order.


----------



## slickbrightspear (Jan 9, 2009)

All of my bees are russians from kelleys have never had any problems except one time they sent italian queens instead of russians with the packages which they simply sent me some russian queens. they have always had good service for me. I do not order off the internet i call them and go pick everything up from them.


----------



## Grant (Jun 12, 2004)

I found the Kelley website way to cumbersome. Their search feature won't find what you're looking for no matter how many words you use. I compared the exact item description from the catalog and the search feature says it doesn't exist. Easier to call.

Betterbee has a feature where they will ship boxes of bulk squeeze bottles with no shipping charges. The on-line order taker calculates shipping, ignoring what the catalog says. But when the order goes out, the right amount is refigured on the invoice. I guess it still needs a human touch.

Dadant has the best on-line order process, but I still like talking to a live person.

Grant
Jackson, MO


----------



## SwedeBee1970 (Oct 26, 2008)

Sounds like every website has their unique pros & cons. It's almost like a ploy that all have agreed on. 

I'll tell you what, when one site gets most or all of their issues resolved, that one will dominate.


----------



## Stonefly7 (Nov 3, 2005)

Quote; I'll tell you what, when one site gets most or all of their issues resolved, that one will dominate.

Amen, this was discussed on another thread. I was one of the biggest complainers on that thread. The web site is baaaaaaaad! BUT, like someone mentioned above; there is a calming voice on the end of the phone line that makes all better. 

I complain, but who doesn't, I will continue to use Kelly's because of quality of product and LIGHT SPEED service. 24 to 48 hrs and its on my front porch.

The point made about getting their site in order is a "HINT". Make it good and they will come! 

Not sure I understand the discussion about Russians being mite more resistant?


----------



## SwedeBee1970 (Oct 26, 2008)

Not trying to get off topic, however, Russians have great Varroa & tracheal mite resistance since the home country is vastly over populated with the pests. They have become somewhat tolerant of them without effecting their nature.

I've sent a very detailed "Complaint" list to Kelley's and told them over the phone. If anyone wishes to send their version, contact me PM and I'll give you the email address.


----------



## Deer Slayer (Dec 14, 2009)

I just ordered my packaged Russians from Kelley for a April 17 pickup. They will also do a installation demo at 10 AM every Saturday from late March till sometime in early May. I decided to drive the 100 miles to them since I was also picking up two hives. While I was there I was given a tour of the facility and I am impressed. They are a much biggher operation that I thought. I talked to them about some problems I saw with their website and (I hope I remember this correctly) they mentioned a new website in the near future. They do also have a new catalog on the way as well. They are very helpful people and I will be a customer from now on.

As for not installing the metal rails. I am under the impression the hive body is made to accomodate the rails. The rails have about a 1/8th rise in them and if you leave them out wouldn't that affect the beespace? I don't know so I am asking.


----------



## SwedeBee1970 (Oct 26, 2008)

"The rails have about a 1/8th rise in them and if you leave them out wouldn't that affect the beespace? I don't know so I am asking".

Yes. They MUST be installed. A few will protest here since it's a hiding place for Hive Beetles. I just use some clear caulk to seal them. Takes a couple minutes to do. 

The 1/8" rise is necessary because the brood frame will extend below the hive body into the lower chamber or base. If there is no clearance, the frames will not rest properly or on top of other frames. I just put a few together the other day and noticed that the tolerances where very tight. This may or may not be the same for Brood Boxes ordered outside of Kelleys that do not come with rails.


----------



## Dave W (Aug 3, 2002)

>Brood Boxes ordered outside of Kelleys that do not come with rails . . .
There are two styles of metal "frame rests". One provides a "1/8" rise" while the other does not. The depth of notch cut into the super DETERMIES which style is necessary.


----------



## SwedeBee1970 (Oct 26, 2008)

So many choices......


----------

